# Gordonsville, VA (Shenandoah Crossing) to Washington,D.c. via Metro?



## ctandrinokc (Jul 31, 2008)

Has anyone stayed in the Gordonsville area and drove to a metro stop to make a trip into Washington,D.C.?  We would love to visit D.C. while we are in Gordonsville, VA and thought this might be doable for a day trip.  It looks like the closest Metro Stop is in Springfield, VA which appears to be about a 2 hour drive.  Any suggestions/ideas would be greatly appreciated!
Thanks!
 Chris


----------



## chris5 (Jul 31, 2008)

The drive from Gordonsville to the Springfield Virginia Metro Stop would probably be around 3-4 hours if you hit I-95 at the wrong time, in the morning, anywhere from 6am to 9am.  Don't know about the parking situation at the Metro, but it might not be easy to get a parking space there.

You might want to consider driving to Fredericksburg, Virginia for the Virginia Rail  Express (VRE) -- about 75 minutes away.  Parking is free at VRE Station and it's a pleasant ride from F'burg to DC. (Take the VRE train for a hour to the L'enfant Plaza Station and you'll be right near the National Mall around the Air & Space Museum). Check the VRE schedules at www.vre.org.


----------



## NTHC (Aug 2, 2008)

Another option would be to take 29 N to Front Royal and get on 66 E...Vienna would be the first Metro stop going that way.  Here again, early morning hours will have heavy traffic. I don't think it will take more than 2 hours going that way though.

Cindy


----------



## Big Matt (Aug 2, 2008)

Chris,
I may only agree with half of your response...

It won't take you 3-4 hours if you have three in the car. You can catch the HOV lanes north of Quantico Marine Base and have a smooth ride to Springfield.

I would highly recommend VRE also.  

It's borderline worth it to pay for a hotel near the city one night to avoid the traffic.



chris5 said:


> The drive from Gordonsville to the Springfield Virginia Metro Stop would probably be around 3-4 hours if you hit I-95 at the wrong time, in the morning, anywhere from 6am to 9am.  Don't know about the parking situation at the Metro, but it might not be easy to get a parking space there.
> 
> You might want to consider driving to Fredericksburg, Virginia for the Virginia Rail  Express (VRE) -- about 75 minutes away.  Parking is free at VRE Station and it's a pleasant ride from F'burg to DC. (Take the VRE train for a hour to the L'enfant Plaza Station and you'll be right near the National Mall around the Air & Space Museum). Check the VRE schedules at www.vre.org.


----------



## chris5 (Aug 6, 2008)

Big Matt said:


> Chris,
> I may only agree with half of your response...
> 
> It won't take you 3-4 hours if you have three in the car. You can catch the HOV lanes north of Quantico Marine Base and have a smooth ride to Springfield.
> ...




Matt,

You're probably right about the time it would take to Springfield from Gordonsville if he uses the HOV lanes.  I did the commute from F'burg to DC for almost 20 years until two years ago, and still go back and forth every now and then, in a reverse commute. But sometimes getting to those HOV lanes from Falmouth to Dumfries/Quantico on I-95 can be a bear too.  

Cindy,

Hadn't thought about taking 29 North to I-66 to the Vienna Metro -- that looks like a good move too for someone bent on using the Metro.


----------



## Big Matt (Aug 6, 2008)

And getting off of them going back south in the afternoon can be a real mess too, especially on a Friday.



chris5 said:


> Matt,
> 
> But sometimes getting to those HOV lanes from Falmouth to Dumfries/Quantico on I-95 can be a bear too.


----------

